# Finding work in Australia from abroad



## truebluejim (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Folks. PR visa granted under GSM. Ideally wanting to secure employment before making the move. For obvious reasons with 2 small children. What are peoples' experiences of this? I work in the construction industry doing CAD and building alterations. I'm searching and making applications but it feels difficult.


----------



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

truebluejim said:


> Hi Folks. PR visa granted under GSM. Ideally wanting to secure employment before making the move. For obvious reasons with 2 small children. What are peoples' experiences of this? I work in the construction industry doing CAD and building alterations. I'm searching and making applications but it feels difficult.


Gongrats on PR, i am on visa process .

I have the same plan of remotely searching for a job, but it seems difficult . Maybe you need to travel for 1 - 2 month for the job search .


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

truebluejim said:


> Hi Folks. PR visa granted under GSM. Ideally wanting to secure employment before making the move. For obvious reasons with 2 small children. What are peoples' experiences of this? I work in the construction industry doing CAD and building alterations. I'm searching and making applications but it feels difficult.


I'm in construction industry too work as quantity surveyor. 
I have some friends working there and advising us to actually move overthere and apply instead of apply offshore. Employers would prefer see you in person. 
I'm worried as you coz i'd never unemploy all this while. If you ask me to resign and move over, it really need lots of courage. If not, we shall all work in casual.
Honestly, all of us don't want to work which is out of our profession.


----------



## engruhasan (Dec 28, 2012)

A civil engineer here hoping to be an aussie pr By the next couple of years. I am Also interested in the answer to that query.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

engruhasan said:


> A civil engineer here hoping to be an aussie pr By the next couple of years. I am Also interested in the answer to that query.


Well, could always check DIAC website for your eligibility.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Type.... employer sponsored jobs au.....into Search


----------



## engruhasan (Dec 28, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Well, could always check DIAC website for your eligibility.


I know I am egligible. I just want to know is it possible to secure job before arrival. One more thing, is there a time limit for arrival in Australia after the grant of visa?


----------



## truebluejim (Jun 24, 2012)

Once visa is granted they will tell you the date by which you need to enter. They gave us 10 months.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

The date is linked to expiration of your medical and police checks (whatever comes first). So if your police checks or medicals expire in 3 months you'll have three months to do initial entry. If they expire in 12 months you will have 12 months for entry. 
For UK/Germany/Canada it is medical expiration as DIAC has direct access to their national police systems and would be notified should applicant do something unlawful.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

engruhasan said:


> I know I am egligible. I just want to know is it possible to secure job before arrival. One more thing, is there a time limit for arrival in Australia after the grant of visa?


Yes there is. But the possibility is low. Employers put priorities to immigrants who's already there. This info has been told by most of my friends who's working there. If you apply job offshore, probably they won't entertain your application.


----------



## itsnajaf (Jan 1, 2013)

truebluejim said:


> Hi Folks. PR visa granted under GSM. Ideally wanting to secure employment before making the move. For obvious reasons with 2 small children. What are peoples' experiences of this? I work in the construction industry doing CAD and building alterations. I'm searching and making applications but it feels difficult.


Hi, I'm Najaf Ahmad, originally from India and gotten my education from England.
Currently working in Finance Operations at India. Now, I'm very interested to move to Australia.

Could someone please guide/assist me that how can I get Australian PR.

Any help from you would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks,

Regards,
Najaf Ahmad
+91 8802199585


----------



## Rex (Jan 5, 2013)

Is AU in need of kindergarten teacher assistants?


----------



## jbkatariya (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,
My friends & I tried job search in Australia in 2009. I could not find one but my friend did.
One is been employed at Power plant near singleton NSW, one is in mining industry, and other with some company as procurement analyst.

If you have enough fund to survive for 4-6 months then just take the next flight for Australia. You can get job in construction,mining domain easily. 

look for job website like seek

Goodluck


----------



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

jbkatariya said:


> Hi,
> My friends & I tried job search in Australia in 2009. I could not find one but my friend did.
> One is been employed at Power plant near singleton NSW, one is in mining industry, and other with some company as procurement analyst.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience, useful

Personally I am looking for IT mid-senior management role in South Australia state as I got the state nomination


----------



## genevieve (Jan 10, 2013)

I am currently working as a legal assistant in Canada and moving to Australia permanently within the next year. I was wondering if any other paralegals or legal assistants have had success in finding employment at an Aussie law firm?


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

jbkatariya said:


> Hi,
> My friends & I tried job search in Australia in 2009. I could not find one but my friend did.
> One is been employed at Power plant near singleton NSW, one is in mining industry, and other with some company as procurement analyst.
> 
> ...


Hi,

i am from environmental management field has 20 years plus experience. i am also trying to get job from India but not successfull. How your friend got the job? first let us know how he has got? field may be different but there are some basic criteria which the employers look at. would like to understand what your friend did. may pls share.

rgds
nag


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

itsnajaf said:


> Hi, I'm Najaf Ahmad, originally from India and gotten my education from England.
> Currently working in Finance Operations at India. Now, I'm very interested to move to Australia.
> 
> Could someone please guide/assist me that how can I get Australian PR.
> ...


Hi

You need to get yourself check the points you score as per the rules check DIAC website. Usually at young age the PR visa is easier. as you grow old its diifficult to get the minimum score. the process also takes long time say one year provided you respond to the Visa Office ASAP each time they ask you some additional information.

i ahppend to applly two times for PR visa and got two times. currently its valid and soon planning to move but awaiting some job at least to survive first. but seems difficult. we need to dare.

All the best.

Regards
Nag


----------

